# Is this a good idea?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't found a local deal in a while, so I decided to look outside my local state. I found 2 vehicle in Texas for a decent amount. I called Jesse James Austin Speed Shop and they said that they would inspect the car for me for $90 an hr.It will take about 2 to 3 hours. The other car is in Dallas; which is where Gas Monkey Garage is at. I was thinking maybe I could pay either Austin Speed shop or Gas Monkey to inspect it and ship it for me. I know the will inspect the vehicle for me, but I don't know if they will ship them for me. Do you all think this will work?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Where exactly are you located PS, a lot of us watch the various boards for cars and would be happy to direct you towards some decent looking cars in or around your area. Also members have been known to view cars for other members in their area. As far as shipping check online there are boards you can post on and you will get bids (just like shipping wars) and can pick a carrier and the best bid. I had the Tempest shipped from Idaho to Michigan by open car carrier and i believe it ran around 900.00. We also have a craigslist/e-bay cars for sale thread that we list interesting sales on.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in Memphis Tennesse. How did you pay the person? Since I thought I was going to be able to get the one in Orlando through my buddy I ended up spending some of my car money on a family vacation. My budget is $5 to $5500 and that's including shipping. I'm looking for a 67 to 71 Lemans that's running. Stuff like this has been popping up on Memphis craigslist. They are asking to much.
http://memphis.craigslist.org/bar/3614517682.html


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You know that Tenn/kentucky cars are some of the most solid in America, and not burnt up like the AZ/Texas cars. We should be coming to you to get cars. Expand your search in you immediate area, be patient, and you should get a good car reasonable. Or go Chevelle, they are 1/4 the money to restore compared to a GTO. The car in your link is a smoking good deal as long as the body is solid, new motor.. If you buy a car with no paint job or bad paint job, it's the same thing, you are going to repaint it anyway, better to see what's up then what is burried under bondo.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been looking in those places. I did find a 72 in Sheblyville Tn for $7450, however in order for me to get it they would have to drop the price to $4500 so I could use the rest for gas.
1972 PONTIAC LEMANS 2 DOOR HARD TOP MIGHT TRADE ???


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you pay them when they drop your car and you inspect it, think had to put 100 deposit. The Gold one in Kentucky is an honest car, if you don't mind the straight 6. They are out there need to be preparred with money in hand if a true deal comes up, and contact ASAP. Search Tempest and similar sights have search updates e-mailed if you set it up so you see new listings as soon as they get posted. Wait, save and watch deals are out there the market is low.

1966 Pontiac LeMans for sale | Hemmings Motor News

1969 Pontiac LeMans for sale | Hemmings Motor News

1968 Pontiac LeMans 2 Door Hardtop for sale | Hemmings Motor News

Pontiac : Le Mans Sport 350 in Pontiac | eBay Motors

Pontiac : Tempest Lemans/Gto in Pontiac | eBay Motors

Pontiac : Tempest 2 Door in Pontiac | eBay Motors


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What shipping company was that? If you don't like what you see then what happens? I have been watching the one in Kentucky. Was there a picture with the second link? Nothing is coming up on mu computer.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you need to have the seller or someone take pics of the entire car in case theres damage during shipping but a car in your price range is gonna have scratches and dings anyways so it would be hard to prove anything other than gross negligence. You must pay the seller first for him to release it to carrier, if you don't pay carrier he will just keep the car until you do or drop it from the top bunk of his truck...


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you know the person seller the vehicle? What made you trust giving the guy your money to release it to the carrier? The shipping company I called told me it could be up to 7 days before the can pick up the vehicle; whihech means the seller would have my money for a week before the car could be picked and a lot could happen in a week.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Whereabouts in Texas? I'm in Texas, in the Dallas area.

Bear


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Whereabouts in Texas? I'm in Texas, in the Dallas area.
> 
> Bear


Terrell. His number is not listed but I will p.m you his number. 
71 pontiac lemans


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Bear do you think you could look at it for me? If so, when do you think you could?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe... I'm not going to have any free time until possibly Sunday afternoon, if then.
Send me what you've got and I'll see what I might be able to work out.

Bear


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool. I sent you his number and I emailed you those extra pictures he sent me. According to the ad his name is Mike.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

to bad the 66 in NM sold that seemed like the best deal at 4500 but the 68 seems like a very solid buy


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> Did you know the person seller the vehicle? What made you trust giving the guy your money to release it to the carrier? The shipping company I called told me it could be up to 7 days before they can pick up the vehicle; which means the seller would have my money for a week before the car could be picked and a lot could happen in a week.


This process involves a lot of trust. I've bought 4 vehicles sight-unseen and had shipped to me. A few I wish I hadn't and 2 more I went to pick up in person and refused to close the deal because they were much worse than described. Finding a person on here that is close to a car your interested in and having them put eyes on it and send you pics is the next best thing to being there yourself. Paying an inspection company hundreds of dollars takes a painful bite out of the restoration budget and if they were willing to set up the shipping, they would charge for that time too. 

As for shipping, I went thru a transport broker who put the deal out for bids. Once I had several bids, I chose which one I wanted and with uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves you can post what you are willing to pay and wait for someone to take it, or barter with you. Yes, it can take as much as 2 weeks to actually get the car to your door and it is a bit nerve wracking. If you are uncomfortable with the seller having your money while you wait, look close to home, inspect the car yourself and rent a u-haul trailer to transport it once you close the deal.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiac : Tempest Lemans/Gto in Pontiac | eBay Motors
This car in KY is very solid and original. If you could get that for under 5k, you would have a very nice driver to start with.

Memphis to Paducah is less than 200 miles......that's about as close to your backyard as it gets for a nice car. If the bid stays below 5k, I would be in his driveway Saturday morning and see if you could close a deal on the spot. 2 years ago I drove from MN to Pagosa Springs CO to bring back a truck on my trailer...3,200 miles round trip. Last fall I drove to Knoxville TN for a '38 Chev that I left there because of a deceptive description. 2800 miles and $800 in expenses for nothing. 200 miles is just getting the engine warmed up... Ya gotta be willing to do what it takes.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Too Many Projects said:


> View attachment 16963
> 
> 
> Pontiac : Tempest Lemans/Gto in Pontiac | eBay Motors
> ...


Based of pictures and description; how much do you think I would have to put into to make it a weekend driver?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> Based of pictures and description; how much do you think I would have to put into to make it a weekend driver?


I'm not clear on the transmission condition. I sent him a question about if it is in proper working condition now, or if it failed again after the rebuild. If the trans is good, that is a big plus.

The seller states the tires are 30 years old and dry rotten so figure replacing them. I would replace all 3 rubber brake hoses and flush with new fluid. That will tell you if the wheel cylinders are going to leak from all those years sitting. OR, just replace all the wheel cylinders while the system is open for the hoses and be done with it. To be safe, all belts and hoses and a complete tune-up/oil change/lube job should be performed too. After that, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't go almost anywhere you point it. 

The tires will be the most expensive and that really depends on the brand/quality you want. In today's world $400 minimum.

The brakes are cheap...wheel cylinders are $10 each and about $30 for the hoses. Ad another $10 for fluid comes in under $100.

Belts, hoses, anti-freeze, tune-up, oil/filter and grease should be do-able for around $200 also. Don't buy the cheap $10 belt or hose. Get top quality Gates, NAPA Premium or similar. They cost more but won't fail prematurely and leave you stranded.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I will make a bid on it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> I guess I will make a bid on it.


I would drive up there and look at it....
I just got a reply on the trans. It was rebuilt last year and is fine..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would: *Drive up and take a look at it
*If it checks out (and it looks like it will) I would put a bid snipe on it with your maximum price (it's hot and has 21 bids on it now, so it's gonna be a tough win)
* Keep it an OHC 6 if you win it: cammer cars are super cool and very rare. MUCH rarer than yet another GTO clone. 
To me, it looks a lot like the A bodies I'd run into 25-30 years ago or more....and in about the same shape. A slightly tired, but non-molested and all original survivor. Pretty rare these days.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep that was my pick of the litter too, and especially since you are new to the game the 6 will help you get your feet wet in a classic without killing you on gas, overloading you with new found torque and still be powerful enough to be a fun car to drive.

To answer your earlier question i had an uncle who lived close go inspect the car, he took around 100 hi res pictuers of every area of concern. I had stumbled on the car on craigslist, watched it a week and he lowered the price. Called him to set up the meet with my uncle and talked to the seller a while (always good to glean info on why selling, conditions, circumstances). Uncle also talked to him when he was there and found that the Condo complex and his wife were giving him grief about it being in the driveway and not plated. Once i looked at the pics i called the seller and made him an informed offer, based on the facts, condition and that he needed it out of there and i had cash in hand, he counter offered we met in the middle and i saved around 30% off the asking which covered the cost of shipping. I wired the money to my uncle, he went and paid and recieved title to the car then i set the shipping, seller was nice enough to meet the appointment for shipping. The whole process took a few weeks then another 4 to get it here. Its hard work getting a deal, people think they can hop on and in one week and get a garage find jewel, delivered to their house hands off.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's still hanging in there at a reasonable price. Fingers crossed that you get it. Ideally, you're at the house inspecting it right now...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm kinda thinkin' you didn't bid as high as it went ?? The seller got a good chunk of change for that car. I wouldn't have gone to 6k and that's the trouble with ebay. You're bidding against the whole country and there's always someone with more money and wants it more than you...


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was watching it for the last 45 minutes and after it went beyond 5k I lost interest.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> I was watching it for the last 45 minutes and after it went beyond 5k I lost interest.


There's more out there. Couple months till Spring, then more will emerge...

That one may well come back within a year as a GTO...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take heart, psilentchild. I was at a local swap meet yesterday and looked over an original '64 LeMans 2 door post. 326 4bbl, automatic, bucket seats, soft ray glass, original down to the radio. Original paint, even. Completely baked out interior (but all the chrome was good), and paint worn to primer and bare metal and surface rusting on the high spots of the body lines. The car ran, but needed a full body, interior, and suspension restoration. The guy wanted 5k for the car, and in my opinion, it was worth 3k max. It would cost 25 to 30 k for me to restore the car, and I'd end up with a 15k car. Not worth it. 5k+ for the one you were interested in made it no longer a good deal. Time to move on.....they are out there. Just don't be in a rush. Craigslist/local ads are a much better way to go than epay for a good deal.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

This '66 is on Racing Junk. The price is a bit high for the present condition but it own't hurt to check it out. GA is still trek for you but there may be someone on here local to it that can help.

1966 LeMans/GTO For Sale


----------

